# VapeCon Weekend Pass PIF - TAKEN



## Hooked (27/8/19)

Due to a variety of circumstances I won't be able to attend VapeCon. 

I have a weekend pass if anyone would like it. It's not printed yet, so I'll just forward the email confirmation to you.

*EDIT 28 Aug: No longer available - it's been taken.*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/8/19)

Oh no - that is such sad news @Hooked !!!
Was looking forward to seeing you there

Its a real pity!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faraaz (27/8/19)

That is sad news, one of top contributors on this forum  

I have someone buying for Sunday only, maybe he could take it of your hands ?

Or would you prefer to keep it as a PIF ?


----------



## Adephi (27/8/19)

I was going to give you a dislike, but instead you can have a Star Wars gif

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## takatatak (27/8/19)

Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it @Hooked... I know you've been super excited about coming...

Please open a separate savings account or buy a piggy bank, then buy yourself a 2020 diary & mark the last weekend of August 2020 with *VAPECON BABY!!* using a big red marker... Hope that we'll all be able to see you next year!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

takatatak said:


> Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it @Hooked... I know you've been super excited about coming...
> 
> Please open a separate savings account or buy a piggy bank, then buy yourself a 2020 diary & mark the last weekend of August 2020 with *VAPECON BABY!!* using a big red marker... Hope that we'll all be able to see you next year!!



Thanks @takatatak !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

Silver said:


> Oh no - that is such sad news @Hooked !!!
> Was looking forward to seeing you there
> 
> Its a real pity!!!!!



Yes, me too @Silver


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

Faraaz said:


> That is sad news, one of top contributors on this forum
> 
> I have someone buying for Sunday only, maybe he could take it of your hands ?
> 
> Or would you prefer to keep it as a PIF ?



Thank you @Faraaz. If your friend would like it for the weekend sure, why not?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)

Really going to miss meeting up with you ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Really going to miss meeting up with you ...



Me too @ARYANTO!! My sole purpose in going was to meet my forum friends! I'm feeling very deflated at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/8/19)

@Hooked if there was anything that you were especially looking for a Vapecon PM me. I'll be in Capetown next week from Tuesday to Thursday and will be willing to drive the +/- 72km to you to hand delivered it for you.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (27/8/19)

That is really so sad to hear @Hooked was really looking forward to meeting you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (27/8/19)

Sad to hear bro, I just got my tickets for Sunday, I hope they find a nice home


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/8/19)

Looks like it is up to me to represent Capetown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Hooked if there was anything that you were especially looking for a Vapecon PM me. I'll be in Capetown next week from Tuesday to Thursday and will be willing to drive the +/- 72km to you to hand delivered it for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Whew!!! Are you serious???? That's far for you to drive and unbelievably kind of you to be willing to do so!!! However, there is nothing specific that I was going to buy at VapeCon, BUT if you still feel like a drive out to the West Coast it would be lovely to meet you! I'll PM you my phone number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Hooked if there was anything that you were especially looking for a Vapecon PM me. I'll be in Capetown next week from Tuesday to Thursday and will be willing to drive the +/- 72km to you to hand delivered it for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



I will make it easy for you. If it looks, smell or taste like coffee, she wants it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (28/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> That is really so sad to hear @Hooked was really looking forward to meeting you



Likewise, @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (28/8/19)

So sad to hear you weren't going @Hooked. Was looking forward to meeting you.
Hope all turns out well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/8/19)

Stillwaters said:


> So sad to hear you weren't going @Hooked. Was looking forward to meeting you.
> Hope all turns out well



Thank you @Stillwaters, I too would have loved to meet you. Everything will be ok my side - I've just simply got too much unexpected work to do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/8/19)

So just an update, I will be @Hooked 's Vapecon representative. So if allowed @Silver I'll be wearing two name tags, so guys if you see a guy with a determined look on his face and two name tags, please stop me and take a selfie with me for @Hooked to also meet the faces behind the forum name 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stillwaters (29/8/19)

@Hooked, just glad there have been no disasters keeping you from this side of the world. I see you will be well represented by @MRHarris1. We should all search out this ambassador so @Hooked can at least meet the faces behind the names

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> So just an update, I will be @Hooked 's Vapecon representative. So if allowed @Silver I'll be wearing two name tags, so guys if you see a guy with a determined look on his face and two name tags, please stop me and take a selfie with me for @Hooked to also meet the faces behind the forum name
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



@Silver If you do allow it, could you say "Representing Hooked"? There are so many people on the forum who call me "bud"or "bro and if they see* a guy* walking around with Hooked's name tag that will make it worse! @MRHarris1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Safz_b (29/8/19)

@Hooked will drink my coffee in your honor at VC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> @Hooked will drink my coffee in your honor at VC



Thank you @Safz_b


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/8/19)

@Hooked I'll visit the ecigssa stand and asked them to amend your name tag.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Hooked I'll visit the ecigssa stand and asked them to amend your name tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Gosh you're going to a lot of trouble for me @MRHarris1 - much appreciated! There probably won't be a name tag for me though, but who knows ... 

I must say this all pretty awful. My mindset is still on VapeCon, and I'm still thinking that I must remember to take this and take that with me. And I've been following everything so closely it feels really weird that I won't be there. . Next year I'm going to tell everyone that I'll be on holiday as from 1 August so that no unexpected work comes my way!!!


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Gosh you're going to a lot of trouble for me @MRHarris1 - much appreciated! There probably won't be a name tag for me though, but who knows ...
> 
> I must say this all pretty awful. My mindset is still on VapeCon, and I'm still thinking that I must remember to take this and take that with me. And I've been following everything so closely it feels really weird that I won't be there. . Next year I'm going to tell everyone that I'll be on holiday as from 1 August so that no unexpected work comes my way!!!


@Hooked I had a look at the RSVP list and you on it, so there should be a tag for you.






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Hooked if there was anything that you were especially looking for a Vapecon PM me. I'll be in Capetown next week from Tuesday to Thursday and will be willing to drive the +/- 72km to you to hand delivered it for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Wowza... Just got to love this vaping community aka Fam.. Awesome gesture @MRHarris1 #Legend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Wowza... Just got to love this vaping community aka Fam.. Awesome gesture @MRHarris1 #Legend



It truly is such an amazing community @Mo_MZ. I've never in my life encountered people who are prepared to help others as the forumites do.


----------

